# An arched canopy



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Once I finished the crib, paint excluded, my wife asked for a mosquito net to protect our granddaughter from the bugs.
I decided to make something different than square so, using some basic drawing techniques I draw an arch. This is what I got.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Some additional pictures*

Here is the final work.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a beautiful project, Alexis. It is something for the family to keep forever.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice work as always Alexis. Sabrina is going to be very proud of her abuelo (grandfather).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, great work, Alexis.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Alexis. Your grand-baby is well taken of thanks to her granddaddy's magnificent work.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very well done, Alexis!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

A lifetime treasure for Sabrina! I hope it is something she will pass on in future generations. You memory is secured.


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Well planned and executed. Looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------

